# Green BES fund Simple.ie



## Researcher (22 Dec 2007)

Simple .ie Green BES fund, has anyone got opinions on it as an investment.


----------



## jcb (22 Dec 2007)

I saw this fund mentioned in last weeks Irish Times.It appears to me to be suited to high taxpayers on 48%.One can claim tax relief on the high tax rate.Would it be better value than say Dolmen Green Effects Fund for example.


----------



## Researcher (23 Dec 2007)

I suppose it depends on how the fund is managed.  I don't know anything about Dolmen's fund. I was looking at Davy's/BDO Simpson's fund.  Performance of previous fund is not too impressive.


----------



## jrewing (10 Dec 2008)

I saw the 2008 BES Green Fund advertised in the Irish Times on Saturday. Any opinions on it ? 

Getting 41% back on your initial investment is interesting - is it a particularly risky 5-year investment ?  Does the current climate increased irsk, e.g. could th company go bust and lose all your money ?


----------



## ubiquitous (10 Dec 2008)

All BES investments are inherently risky, otherwise they would be sourcing their working capital from more conventional sources. 

A very high percentage of sums invested in BES is lost.


----------



## beekeeper (11 Dec 2008)

I invested in both the Simple and the dolmen BES funds in Dec 2007.  To be honest i regret it as i am still waiting to get my tax back.  It looks like it wil be the middle of next year before i see the relief.  So please keep this in mind if/when investing !


----------



## jrewing (11 Dec 2008)

beekeeper said:


> I invested in both the Simple and the dolmen BES funds in Dec 2007. To be honest i regret it as i am still waiting to get my tax back. It looks like it wil be the middle of next year before i see the relief. So please keep this in mind if/when investing !


 
What is the hold-up ? What process do you need to go through to reclaim ?


----------



## voodoobazza (12 Dec 2008)

Only invest in BES that you like or have an interest in. Some of the "blind" BES funds are really money makers for the firms that put them together. Some of them cannot find enough companies to fill the demand for BES from clients. Very Risky......


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Dec 2008)

voodoobazza said:


> Only invest in BES that you like or have an interest in. Some of the "blind" BES funds are really money makers for the firms that put them together. Some of them cannot find enough companies to fill the demand for BES from clients. Very Risky......



imho, All BES funds are really money makers for the firms that put them together.


----------



## bigbustour (7 Jan 2009)

ubiquitous said:


> imho, All BES funds are really money makers for the firms that put them together.


 

Depends on the firm you go to. Saw offerings in last quarter 08 for 110% guranteed return after 6 years that had RICT 3 cert(Revenue approval form to claim tax back) already in place so you get your 41% back in first quarter 09. This was from the largest raiser of BES funding in country in 2007.


----------

